# NYC's 2014 TOUR DE STATEN ISLAND



## 1nterceptor (Sep 23, 2013)

Just wanted to share, I filmed this Sunday:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fgIzMOUcFac&list=UUHyRS8bRu6zPoymgKaIoDLA


----------



## chriscc63 (Mar 9, 2011)

looks great. I missed it this year.


----------

